# KOOL AID DRINKERS OT/NT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok This is going over my head. I got up on a ladder and it still went over my head. 

Where did the term "KOOL AID DRINKERS" come from?

I have heard talk show hosts use it. And some local people use it. 

Where did it come from and what does it mean?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

From the mass suicide of Jim Jones and his followers. They drank grape kool aide tainted with poison. (or most did. the rest were shot by the leaders)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

and ever since, the term has been used to describe any group that is thought to be "under the influence" of some radical fringe.. 
(of course how you define the kool aid drinkers depends on ones personal views) 

"Those Rush Limbaugh listeners are drinking the kool aid again" 
"Those Al Gore global warming weirdos have been drinking his kool aid again" 

etc.. 

Scot


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that the term originated with the "Jonestown Massacre" where all (well, almost all) of Jim Jones' followers drank Kool-aid laced with a poison. The term "Kool-aid Drinker" refers to a mindless follower of an ideology or political power. The "Kool-aid Drinker" labels you are hearing are probably in reference to Healthcare Reform where the conservatives, the Healthcare Insurance Industry, and (increasingly) the moderates are questioning the White House and the Democratic leadership's push for their socialist Healthcare Reform plan. The reference would go toward anyone who blindly goes along with the plan just because it's the President who is proposing it. (*Note to Moderators and everyone else: While this answers JJ's question, it also brings up a political topic which I have NO posted opinion on! This answer was meant to inform as to the origin of the term and nothing else. I do NOT want to start a political discussion and as the moderators have stated on several occasions, this is NOT the website for political discusiion or argument!)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Drinking the Kool-Aid[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHERE THE TERM CAME FROM. I AM NOT INTERESTED IN ANY ONE PERSONSEL POLITICAL VIEW. I AM NOT OPEINGING THAT CAN OF WORMS. DO NOT APPLY THIS TO INDIVIUAL PERSON. DO YOU READ ME.

It was used in another thread and I wanted to know where it came from


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

(I'm usually accused of that)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK !!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gentlemen; 
When somebody says; I don't mean to insult you... and then follows through with the insult, do you feel less insulted? 
On that note be very careful with political statements and disclaimers. 
It is not ok to post a virulent (political) statement and then say it's just an example.... and nobody else can! You'll generate resentments! 

I just went through a period where, I guess, I was looking to be insulted so I could respond in kind... that's not really me, I opened too many negative doors. 
Fortunately I was able to see that and apply some tools to fix it... but there's still damage to undo. 
I'm using my experience as a warning... becareful what you say and how. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, I did not get any of this... several people explained the origins and the current meaning of the phrase, and made sure no one thought they were making a political statement. 

I was completely fine with all of that, I did not think anyone was making a political statement, but answering JJ's questions. 

How come the response in ALL CAPS? 

We may need to soak this topic in heavy water until the neutrons are absorbed. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was shouting for emphasis. I did not want this to turn into a political mess. I am now extreamly sorry I aske the question. I got my answer. There is no need for further coment.

Thank you all 

JJ


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ aren't you working? lotsa time on yer hands??? Hee hee you and I are kinda alike. We start trouble where none is intended innocently. Been accused of that all my life!! Anyways your still ok in my book and I haven't even met you in person yet!! Hah LOL The "Blue Dude" as you referred to me the other day!! The Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
me thinks you are over-reacting! 
no one has made any inflamatory political comments.. 
all the replies have been examples only..answering your question.. 

the only person who has turned this thread into a percieved political inflamatory thread is..you!  

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ - Drink the Kool-aid, Drink it !!!!


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, what a great thread, Think as "History shows" there's always more that can be added.


Jethro


----------

